# Left over tea (UK).....just before it goes out of date.!!



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

This is mashed potatoes, in their skins and a pack of corned beef slices, likely to go out of date before we could use it otherwise. In the potatoes I boil 3 small chopped onions & then mashed it with cheddar cheese and butter. In the freezer I found some tiny Brussel sprouts (they are not only for Christmas in the UK) so we will have it with gravy So it saved food going to waste & it will warm us up on another miserable night. !!


I also now have some stale bread soaking in milk to make UK bread puddings tomorrow. I make 3....... 2 for our neighbours who are on their own and we usually get to keep on ourselves, but not always.


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

Creative use of items on hand. I plan my menus that way often.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Great ideas. DH died earlier this month and I'm going through the pantry and freezer to see what I can eat up. Since almost everything is set up for two people I'm trying to find dishes that I can alternate for a few days to keep from wasting anything.


----------



## galbiez (Jun 20, 2017)

I don't care for tea. post 5 of 20


----------



## MoCoop (Feb 17, 2014)

riversong200 said:


> Great ideas. DH died earlier this month and I'm going through the pantry and freezer to see what I can eat up. Since almost everything is set up for two people I'm trying to find dishes that I can alternate for a few days to keep from wasting anything.


So sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Barbeevw (Dec 10, 2012)

MMWRay said:


> Creative use of items on hand. I plan my menus that way often.


Me, too!


----------



## mboemi (Mar 10, 2019)

galbiez said:


> I don't care for tea. post 5 of 20


Why are you numbering your posts?


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

riversong200 said:


> Great ideas. DH died earlier this month and I'm going through the pantry and freezer to see what I can eat up. Since almost everything is set up for two people I'm trying to find dishes that I can alternate for a few days to keep from wasting anything.


So sorry to hear of your recent loss. Take care of yourself and I feel you are keeping busy which is a good thing for you.


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

MMWRay said:


> Creative use of items on hand. I plan my menus that way often.


It looked better when it was cooked!!


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Using up what's on hand usually yields a pretty tasty meal. It sounds like yours was good.


----------

